

Google mail is now GMail - neya
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/googlemail/rebrand

======
SquareWheel
So I'm getting this error.

    
    
      Forbidden
      Error 403
    

I Googled this and found a page with steps to fix the error.

    
    
      Log into your email account;
      Click - Settings
      Click - Accounts and Import
      Under "Send mail as" you will see in white "switch to @gmail.com"

Src:
[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/oSGtQL1e...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/oSGtQL1elAs)

I don't have an @googlemail account so I can't do this, but maybe that will
explain the confusion.

------
marssaxman
When was "google mail" anything other than "gmail"? More context would be
nice.

~~~
SquareWheel
I believe it was in the UK, something about a trademark conflict.

[http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=159001)

~~~
marssaxman
Thanks for the explanation.

